# My new VT!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Here some piccies for ya. So he looks blue in them. In real life he looks very light purple lol. We shall see what he is really is soon enough. For now he is in a 2.5 gallon glass tank. I wanna properly sanatize the other one,since two fish have died in it. Bit paranoid now.

His temporary tank



















He looks lighter in this one





































Checking out his plant









In his plant 









Hope you enjoyed. Now he needs a name. Hmmm...:lol:


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very pretty!! You just can't help it can you!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha no I cant. I try to fight it. But never win lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're hopelessly addicted! lol He's beautiful!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes haha. When you getting another one?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been looking but they don't have a very good selection at Petsmart right now. I need to wait until their next shipment comes in. I AM kind of regretting buying a cute little white female I saw the other day. She was TINY and there was a blue green one but I kind of had my heart set on another male.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's very pretty! I love his colors. He must look even better when you're actually looking at him. Congrats on the new boy.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow he's stunning! it looks like hes got a buncha different colors, so pretty!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Aww he's pretty. I love it when they explore the plants and decor!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Cute, cute, CUTE!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL thanks TianTian!! He has a name now,Pez. Espanol for fish haha.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

haha makes me think of those candy things. lol Pez is cute.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yes,me too haha. So either way works.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

> my bettas
> jojo a blue with red male
> and a female betta green with blue and a little red
> 
> my female has no name yet any suggestions pls reply QUOTE]


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

He has changed colors already! He is settling in quite well. big ol bubblenest too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!! I have the same bridge in Rusty's tank. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL,good ol wally world.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, thats where it came from. lolI bought like 3 of them. A lot of their decorations were broken. I guess some smart aleck came in there and broke everything. I was gonna complain but the last time I went in there, everything was fine.


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

He is just gorgeous!
I love his colours, jsut beautiful!
HEHE..my favourite pic is when he is hiding-so cute!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Miss Em!!!


----------

